# Did some work for an HO who is an architect.



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

One of my best customers is an Architect...He's really sharp and he knows what he wants. He's old school, probably like your guy.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> One of my best customers is an Architect...*He's really sharp and he knows what he wants.* He's old school, probably like your guy.


Its hard for me to believe, but mine was architect of the year more than once.

He's never been an authoritarian customer, he does like to watch, but it never felt rushed or picky. Dude is trained in the art of low-key observation, wish all were that way!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Its hard for me to believe, but mine was architect of the year more than once.
> 
> He's never been an authoritarian customer, he does like to watch, but it never felt rushed or picky. Dude is trained in the art of low-key observation, wish all were that way!


Same here. He is fair, he doesn't try to take over the job...Like I said, he's one of my best customers. He calls me with a prob, I show up and fix it, I bill him and I'm paid...pretty simple.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The kitchen clock is really old school..

Nice work with the plug mold and UC lights.. :thumbsup:

What about the service??.. generator backup??


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

B4T said:


> The kitchen clock is really old school..
> 
> Nice work with the plug mold and UC lights.. :thumbsup:
> 
> What about the service??.. generator backup??


My guy has the same clock in his kitchen:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think my all time favorite customers have been architects. Engineers are such pains to work for, but architects (oddly) are generally a pleasure. I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

B4T said:


> What about the service??.. generator backup??


That guest house has a 200A service, EVERYTHING is electric, waterheater, BB heat, range, laundry, barn, and another waterheater dedicated for gypsum slab hydronic heat...

Good idea on the generator sale! He's not paranoid though... A right-winger yes, but for some reason he is one of those old-school business republicans.

I gave him a hand with his train set too!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

There needs to be more threads like this. :thumbsup:

I recently did a small job for an architect, cut some cans in, some new motion sensor lights, security cameras(Q-See). She was very easy to work for.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> ALL finish trades, framing, installing cabinetry...


 
You guys don't do this type of work on your own stuff?

one trick ponies?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> You guys don't do this type of work on your own stuff? one trick ponies?


I can't tile like a sixty year old architect, he draws a tile-layout to scale, and in color before anything happens.

Dink, post some of your work for critique, I can't wait!!


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> That guest house has a 200A service, EVERYTHING is electric, waterheater, BB heat, range, laundry, barn, and another waterheater dedicated for gypsum slab hydronic heat...
> 
> Good idea on the generator sale! He's not paranoid though... A right-winger yes, but for some reason he is one of those old-school business republicans.
> 
> I gave him a hand with his train set too!


That's awesome! I got my first taste of wiring as a little dude from watching my dad install 2 pole double throw knife switches on the train layout, and then having him show me how reversing the wiring reversed the direction of train travel. Also did my first electrical trouble shooting on a train set, checked for 120 Vac supply from wall by pulling transformer plug partway out of receptacle and shorting out hot to grounded conductor w/a piece of metal coat hanger. (I was 10 at the time & dad was at work) left a nice half moon hole in each of the plug blades...lol.


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't believe you are bragging about putting exposed PVC in an architects house. Seriously? This is just a "side-job" for you right?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

YES and YES and GFY prick.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That under-cabinet plug-mold is a damn neat idea. I've seen a lot of people cry about receptacles in their pretty tile jobs, and this solves the problem nicely. Very clean and functional. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## B_a_c _k_s_t_a_y (Jan 20, 2011)

Big John said:


> That under-cabinet plug-mold is a damn neat idea. I've seen a lot of people cry about receptacles in their pretty tile jobs, and this solves the problem nicely. Very clean and functional. :thumbsup:
> 
> -John


Just make sure it's not more than 20 inches above counter top.

210.52(C)(5)


----------

